# Deepsea Worker: underwater recovery vessel



## Javier Alonso-Inarra (May 23, 2015)

I am researching the logistics for the recovery of goods sunk with the Douro and the Irurac Bat after their accident in the waters of Costa de la Muerte, in Galicia, Spain (1882).

Key to the retrieval of objects under 400 m of water was the hiring of a vessel specialized in underwater work. It was the *Deepsea Worker*, a former drill ship modified by Louis Dreyfus for underwater recovery. According to Shipping Database its previous names were Flex L.D.-95, Foresight Driller II-94, Sedco 445-90.

I have been unable to trace more details on this ship, and am particularly interested in a photograph. Should you have access to this information, I will appreciate your help to properly complete a very thrilling story!.

Gracias! 

By the way... I am also interested in a picture of Sverker Yngvesson Hallstrom's Scorpio (formerly an arctic fishing boat displacing 460 tm built in Germany 1949, ex Marine Salvage Services).


----------



## jaimanramchander (May 28, 2015)

Salvors are seamen and engineers who carry out salvage to vessels that they do not own.They take different measures to protect the vessels. In their initial stages they also have undergo training from any academy like maritime tolani or springdalemaritimeacademy.Even the engineers go through presea training before joining the sea.They are educated and have talent to carry out recovery from underwater vessel.


----------

